# Cats onboard



## Writerhall (Mar 16, 2009)

My husband and I have always had animals. Now, that we're retired people, we don't. But I'm beginning to think an animal would be nice. I'd like a little puppy but my husband thinks a cat would be easier on board. We generally live aboard our boat all summer. Pros? Cons? We met cruisers once with a lovely dog that they had trained to use a square of green astro-turf on the bow. Then they simply dumped it overboard and cleaned it. (Apparently the laws on holding tanks don't apply to animals.)

My husband and I thought that was slicker than having to get up at all hours and row the dog to shore.

I can see that a cat with a well-secured for heel litter box would be good. But I have heard that it's a rare cat that doesn't get sea sick.

Any suggestions?


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

Dog. Hands down it has to be the dog. Just imagine being cooped up in a boat cabin with a smelly litterbox, at least you can train a dog to tell you when he needs to go.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

DO NOT GET A CAT GET A KITTEN!

They almost always settle in and adopt the boat as there territory. If you live on the hook then placing the litter bax at the back of the boat solves the smell problem although we crossed the Atlantic with Rumba and an inside box with real cat litter, the odor absorbing type.

Wonder if it will let add an image today?

Rhumba Florida


----------

